# Can Russia be barred from the G20 summit? | Al-Jazeera Inside Story



## Indos

Can Russia be barred from the G20 summit? | Inside Story​The G20 is a major international platform made up of 19 large economies from the developed and developing world and the European Union. The bloc's members represent 85 percent of global output, 75 percent of international trade and two-thirds of the world’s population. China says the G20 is a forum to discuss economic issues, rejecting suggestions Russia could be barred because of its invasion of Ukraine. 

Can Washington and its western allies block President Vladimir Putin from attending the summit later this year in Indonesia? Who controls the G20 and what lies ahead for the bloc?


----------



## Indos

USA get soften


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

Indonesian media from what I have seen is appreciating China stand to go against Western effort to exclude Russia from G 20 and G 20 meeting. From here Western countries should think long term than short term, many countries dont like the mind of US with their say " You are either with us or them."


----------

